# Leg Twitching



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh boy, if it isn't one thing it is something else, just when I got wickets IBS under control.....
Tonight just a bit ago, spooky, my Lab/Australian Shepherd mix jumps into bed with me. He is about a year and a half. He loves to cuddle as i read, watch tv...etc and I noticed he was shivering. just a few shivers here and there, I thought he was cold as he just had a bath maybe 45 minutes before, 
then I noticed it was actualy his left rear leg that was muscle twitching...and it would just get worse as he was sleeping. (a few muscle twitches on his back as well...) he doesn't seemed bothered by it, and is responsive, still eating, drinking...nowhere has his behavior changed one bit. during the twitches when i call his name subside quite a bit, but start heavy when he is asleep again. it appears to be certain muscles themselves, not the actual legs moving as if he was dreaming...i can feel them almost like muscle twitch.
the only thing was he played pretty heavy today outside with my neighbors new puppies..around 7 tonight .both my dogs did. He didn't eat anthing he wasn't supposed to, no change in diet...nothing...
I called my husband who is away on travel and he thinks I am being maybe paranoid, but to keep an eye on him.
it's still freaking me out pretty badly, and my mind is racing with seizures..(I had a kitten die from them about 3 years ago even though I dont belive that is what they are, I am still paranoid about em..), plus some other stuff I am worried about...doesn't help that I am feeling quite under the weather tonight...sick and achy. 
are there things I should get him checked out for that anyone recommends maybe?? 
has anyone else experienced this with these dogs and could it be possible just normal muscle twitches??


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My dog does the same thing. Actually, it's something I've been meaning to ask about on the forum, but hadn't gotten around to yet. I'm curious to hear responses, but not overly concerned at this point as I notice it pretty often.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

If it was after heavy exercise it may just be an exhausted muscle. I wouldn't worry unless it becomes frequent, keep in mind how much exercise he gets prior to the twitching. Try massage, give him a banana if he will eat it (potassium prevents muscle cramping..he may have an electrolyte imbalance) and see how it goes.


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies, 
keeping an eye on him and maybe start to log it after/if it happens again, now that I think about it, i believe it happened once before when he was a puppy....
as for the banana's, he would gobble it up in a heartbeat.


----------

